# Sweet APBT Puppy for adoption



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Breed: American Pitbull Terrier, Staffy Mix
Age: 7 mons old
Sex/neuter/spay: female/spay
Comments: will need to have puppy training in the future plus socialization, needs fenced yard, needs active owner, not house trained

She is a sweet loving sweet heart that will cuddle up next to you need I say more come out to visit her.

Location: Waggin Tails (APL)
http://www.apl-shelter.org/
Springfield, IL
217-544-7387
Contact: APL Staff


----------

